# Anyone got a BFP via IUI after failed IVF?



## LadyK

A bit about me: I'm 40, currently in the 2WW during my 2nd IVF cycle. First cyle I got 8 follicles, 6 eggs, 3 fertilized, 2 embryos (2 cell & 4 cell) were put back. Second cycle I got 8 follicles, 3 eggs, 1 fertilized normally, 1 fertilized abnormally, 1 4 cell embryo put back. Both times I had exactly the same protocol (short). OH & I have had all the tests done and everything has come back "normal", but I'm just not getting pregnant, hence going down the IVF route! 

I'm not very hopeful of this cycle working, and am extremely disappointed, and worried, that this time my response was worse than the first time (which I didn't think was that good itself!). I really don't want to go through it again to get such poor, or even worse, results. I was wondering whether IUI would be a better option, they don't test for things like hostile CM, which could be the reason I'm not getting pregnant naturally. If there isn't actually anything "wrong", and if the IVF drugs are only producing me 3 eggs, then isn't taking Clomid, which would hopefully just ripen up 1 or 2 juicy eggs, and being monitored for the "right" time, and delivering the sperm to the right place (bypassing hostile CM if this is a problem) a better idea? And also, another positive, much cheaper?! It just seems a bit strange going from IVF to IUI when most people do it the other way round! And I'm not convinced that my Consultant will go for it, but to me it seems logical? I really don't know what to do if my Consultant suggests doing the same thing again for a third time, as to me, based on the first 2 attempts, I think it would be a waste of time & money & heart ache! 

Just wondering whether anyone else has had a similar experience?


----------



## Beckic

Hi Hunny,

really hope you are wrong about it not working this time - will keep everything crossed for you.

However - I am / was in the same boat as you in that DH and I are unexplained - and I was given three goes of IVF free on the NHS.
When i went back for my review after it was all over I asked whether I could have the 6 months of clomid and 6 rounds of IUI that I am entitled to on the NHS - and she said there was no way they would give it to me becuase the NHS will see it as I have had the 'gold standard' of fertility treatment and going back to clomid and IUI which is their first stage of treatment (although in my case they wanted to put me straight to IVF because of the 'unexplained' title) would be considered a backwards step and they wouldnt do it.

SO i dont think the NHS would possibly do it for you - although I was too tired to fight it but I bet if you really nagged at them and put in complaints you could get it - as it is in the NICE guidlenes (which my PCT west herts adheres to) after all - which I can send you if you need them.

Hwowever - if you were going privately - my consultant said she woudlnt mind putting me on clomid for a few months / doing IUI as 'it woudlnt hurt' - so she didint rule it out - but i would just have to pay for it. She said that often some women do want to go on clomid for a few months as its less invasive than the IVF. Althoguh she didnt say whether they had had any success I am afraid.

I really hope you dont need to think about it sweets and this IVF turns out to be the one.

Incidentally - seen as they wouldnt let me have colomid - I tried soy this month - on the off chance :blush::blush:

Bx x x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyK

Hi there Beckic! Thanks for your reply! I didn't know that you could get 6 rounds of IUI free on the NHS! If I had known that I might have opted for that instead of IVF! But we weren't even told about that but just referred straight for IVF. Like you say as it seems like a backward step, even though we would be prepared to pay for it, I wonder whether my consultant will just say there is no point and not even be prepared to entertain the idea. I suppose until I talk to him I won't know. Interested about what you say about taking soy - can you give me any more info - a quick Google search this morning seems to imply that soy is NOT good for fertility? But I have seen it mentioned by quite a few people on this website? I'm going shopping later so I might pop into a health food shop and see if they can give me any advice!


----------



## Beckic

Hi hunny
Basically if you take soy insolflavones (sold usually as 40mg for women going through the menopause for five days at the start of your cycle - either cd2-6, 3-7 or 5-9 - it works in the same way as clomid - making your body think its not producing enough estrogen - so that your body goes into overdrive and its gets your ovaries working. You then need to make sure you cut soy out of your diet for the rest of your cycle though (which is why they say its bad for fertiltiy cos it will lower your homone levels).
There is an argument that for women who already ovulate it makes them produce more or healthier eggs - like clomid.
You need to take more than the 40mg - I took 80mg - but I have read of some girls going up to 160mg - and I am going to try 120mg next month.
It certainly gave me a strong Ov - as I had loads of ov pains for days before I finally ovulated - but sitting here now I have crappy AF pains - so I dont think its worked this month - but I'm planning on keeping on with it for another five months (so only doing it for 6 months like clomid) - and then will give up - by which time DH has agreed we can start the adoption process anyway.

Readign up on it there are lots of mixed reviews so I dont think its a mircale cure for me by all means - but just wanted to be doing something whislt I wait to start adopton. Just not ready to give up yet...

How are you feeling??

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyK

bump


----------



## honeyz

hiya ladies, i hope u guyz get ur bfp's real soon!
with regards to going backwards with ivf's then iui's its something i have done and i was on the nhs. I did two ivfs my pct only offers one ivf cycle on the nhs and i payed for one then did 4 iui's on the nhs. I could have done 6 but stopped at 4 myself as they werent working and i was jst pumping my self up with drugs every month. I too am unexplained and was around 38 at the time of iui's. My consultant told me there was really no point as if the ivf wasnt working then there wasnt much chance tht the iui;s would work but like u i figures that im unexplained so why not? Well since then iv done another ivf 3 months ago(self funded x 3 ivf in total) and that didint work either:( and am now in the process of doing another ivf my last one.(#4)

so to answer ur question yes ur pct will agree to funding for the iuis if u persist but some to have a rule that the woman needs to be under 40 before treatment starts but i think tht differes from pct to pct. If ur not in the position to do another ivf then go for the iuis but if u are in a postiction financially then go for the ivf as u hav more chance and for us time is an issue. good luk apperntly alot of women are havin luk with immune treatment but this is something i do not think my dh will agree to and i hav som resavations but besides all tht is is way too expensive for us:(


----------



## LadyK

honeyz said:


> hiya ladies, i hope u guyz get ur bfp's real soon!
> with regards to going backwards with ivf's then iui's its something i have done and i was on the nhs. I did two ivfs my pct only offers one ivf cycle on the nhs and i payed for one then did 4 iui's on the nhs. I could have done 6 but stopped at 4 myself as they werent working and i was jst pumping my self up with drugs every month. I too am unexplained and was around 38 at the time of iui's. My consultant told me there was really no point as if the ivf wasnt working then there wasnt much chance tht the iui;s would work but like u i figures that im unexplained so why not? Well since then iv done another ivf 3 months ago(self funded x 3 ivf in total) and that didint work either:( and am now in the process of doing another ivf my last one.(#4)
> 
> so to answer ur question yes ur pct will agree to funding for the iuis if u persist but some to have a rule that the woman needs to be under 40 before treatment starts but i think tht differes from pct to pct. If ur not in the position to do another ivf then go for the iuis but if u are in a postiction financially then go for the ivf as u hav more chance and for us time is an issue. good luk apperntly alot of women are havin luk with immune treatment but this is something i do not think my dh will agree to and i hav som resavations but besides all tht is is way too expensive for us:(

Hi Honeyz, thanks for your answer, very helpful. Can I ask, what do you mean by "immune treatment"? What is that? I wish you every success with your 4th IVF attempt and hope that it is successful this time! We have a review with our Consultant in 2 weeks time so will ask about IUIs and see what he says. Doubt we'll get NHS funding IUIs now as I am over 40 and a half, and we had to start the second round of IVF within 6 months of me turning 40, so think it's definitely too late now for funding.


----------



## honeyz

hiya
i hope these links work as these explain immune treatment very thoroughly

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Board&boardID=189&ac66835b


also you can read a book called is my body baby friendly by alan beer

if these links do not work then i will mail them to u plz let me knw if you can click on them and if u find them useful.

thnx so much i hope and pray tht my 4th ivf works too the only thing im doing different this time is taking low dose steriods.
which is a mini part of immunology i mean very mini theres a lot more to it.
gud luk with ur next cycle
x


----------

